# Putting a horse down for financial reasons



## Gmj6789 (30 October 2014)

Hi, I am a new poster here but am going round in circles with this dilemma and would like some impartial advice.  

As per the title I am considering having my gelding put to sleep for what would be mainly financial reasons.  To give some background, he is 26 (with associated old age conditions and afflictions, but none of which are terribly serious), he was actually my mothers horse but I inherited him when she died 4 years ago (he was already retired at that point), he is a gentle soul who potters about occasionally with my young children on him but is generally just content mooching about the field.  However, we live in the South East so he costs me around £3000 per year to keep even just on grass livery, and I am increasingly struggling to justify spending this amount when I also have a young family to support.  I am currently using savings to pay for his keep but this is obviously not an infinite fund.

I think the thing I feel most guilty about when considering this is that I have my own horse who I am obviously also paying for.  He is 14 and until recently was on loan to an equine college but unfortunately was returned with a whole host of health issues (which is a whole other story!) but I am slowly getting him sound and it is so nice to have him back.

Any advice, experience and opinions would be appreciated as I really am at a loss as to what to do next.

GMJ


----------



## Tern (30 October 2014)

So.. free to a good home is not a good idea. 

Some ideas. 

1.Studs that have babies needing nannying? (not sure if they do this?)
2.Give him to a horse charity.
3.Find him a long-term loan near you as a companion.
4.Put him to sleep

Now pros and cons:

1. He would have to deal with little sods possibly biting him and wanting to play, he'd be well looked after.
2. Possible feeling of guilt due to giving him away, he'd be well looked after and they would find a trustworthy home for him.
3. Could be sold/ridden and returned to you easily, he could have a nice home however.
4. He would no longer cost you but would there be possible guilt about putting him to sleep because you can't afford him etc? (I don't know, that for your judgement)

Others will have better ideas but this'll do from me.


----------



## noodle_ (30 October 2014)

I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing


----------



## wench (30 October 2014)

A charity won't take him, I can assure you of that one. Sounds like he has had a good life, and if you are putting yourself under financial strain to keep him, I wouldn't hesitate to PTS. 

Only other option might be to look at retirement livery somewhere. These cost about £40 a week.


----------



## jrp204 (30 October 2014)

Totally agree with noodle.


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

I also totally agree with noodle.


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

This ^^
He won't suffer, it's only us that are left behind that have to deal with the sadness of letting go of an old friend, but if you are unable to cope then perhaps it's the best option.


----------



## showpony (30 October 2014)

totally agree! 



noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NeilM (30 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Gmj6789 (30 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely never pass him on to anyone else, all the adverts for horses in their 20's ' free to a good home' make me so sad.  He has been in my family for 18 years and will definitely end his days with me it's just that I can't decide when that point should be.  

At the moment he is mostly field sound and seems content, but I am working 3 jobs, spending savings and also spending a lot of time managing his needs that I feel guilty isn't spent with my 2 children...however on the other hand he was the love of my mothers life and so I think the decision weighs even more heavily on my conscience!  Sorry for the long explanation, friends and partner all sick of me going round in circles so hoping some fresh perspectives will provide clarity!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 October 2014)

Would your mother be happy to see you getting into financial difficulties because you are paying for the horse she left?  I doubt it. 
He has had an extra 4 yrs of retirement with you and is no longer in good health.  I would say that unless you can organise affordable grass livery for him, living out with other horses that he knows, pts is the best thing for him.  I really dislike the idea of asking elderly horses to settle into a new herd, it puts them in danger of injury.


----------



## twiggy2 (30 October 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Would your mother be happy to see you getting into financial difficulties because you are paying for the horse she left?  I doubt it. 
He has had an extra 4 yrs of retirement with you and is no longer in good health.  I would say that unless you can organise affordable grass livery for him, living out with other horses that he knows, pts is the best thing for him.  I really dislike the idea of asking elderly horses to settle into a new herd, it puts them in danger of injury.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## wench (30 October 2014)

At the end of the day, your health, and your children, are more important than a horse.


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (30 October 2014)

What a dilemma &#128532; 
You could always give him a set period of time, that you feel comfortable with, spoil him rotten then PTS? 
Sounds like the only options you have is PTS now or at a later date. 
Whatever you decide he's very lucky to have someone like you to take responsibility for him.


----------



## *hic* (30 October 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Would your mother be happy to see you getting into financial difficulties because you are paying for the horse she left?  I doubt it. 
He has had an extra 4 yrs of retirement with you and is no longer in good health.  I would say that unless you can organise affordable grass livery for him, living out with other horses that he knows, pts is the best thing for him.  I really dislike the idea of asking elderly horses to settle into a new herd, it puts them in danger of injury.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that. 

It will be tough, it will hurt, it will make you feel guilty but I honestly think that your mother would have preferred that you let her old friend rather than either of you suffer.


----------



## bakewell (30 October 2014)

Get some decent photos done, of him and you, and your children. He is part of your family.
Then say goodbye. This is a particularly beautiful summer to have as your last.


----------



## cellie (30 October 2014)

Im not against any of the above comments but >>> we have lovely old boy on our yard that two teenagers  loan and share. Hes pampered ridden lightly and  is in excellent condition.His owner calls in with change of season rugs . Would this be option for you . Not all teenagers are irresponsible


----------



## Equi (30 October 2014)

At 26 hes had a good life. I would pts before i would pass on.


----------



## kez81 (30 October 2014)

Personally I would think it kinder to pts than put through the stress of rehoming etc. You would struggle to find a charity that would take him and not many people can afford companions these days. There are also a lot of numpties out there to be wary of. Last year I found myself struggling to find a new yard, lost my job and was faced with a very poorly horse all at once so nearly put both my boys down as 27 yo I knew was  not going to be possible to re home and youngster I would rather pts than spend rest of my life worrying where he ended up. I am sure a lot of people would decry me an awful person for considering pts for a perfectly healthy youngster but having had one previous horse sold to what appeared to be perfect home, only to be badly abused and moved from dealer to nasty home several times, I couldn't face selling another horse ever again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 October 2014)

cellie said:



			Im not against any of the above comments but >>> we have lovely old boy on our yard that two teenagers  loan and share. Hes pampered ridden lightly and  is in excellent condition.His owner calls in with change of season rugs . Would this be option for you . Not all teenagers are irresponsible 

Click to expand...

I don't think any-one suggested that teenagers are irresponsible.

I was looking at the problem from the horse's pov.  As I said, I particularly dislike the idea of asking an elderly horse to settle into a new herd, they are very vulnerable at the 'jockeying for position' stage and at serious risk of injury.  
So, imo this suggestion would only be good for the horse if there was someone who wanted to loan him at his current yard, bearing in mind that he has been retired for at least 4 yrs.  
I'm not sure that there are many people, teenagers or otherwise who would want to loan a horse which can't be ridden and can't move to be a companion at a different yard.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 October 2014)

Unless you can find a local loan home where you can really keep an eye on him then maybe pts. But please don't feel bad about it. You've done your best for him and are still doing the best by dealing with the situation. It is hard and no matter how many times it happens it doesn't get any easier. If it's any consolation, my old girl is going next week because of "financial reasons" - in her case the cost of the drugs needed to keep her even temporarily comfortable would be so high even the vet has said it's a non starter. You are doing the responsible thing in trying to find a proper solution.


----------



## tashcat (30 October 2014)

First of all I just wanted to say that I was glad to read this, and see how many people are responsible and caring for their horses! 

Personally I couldn't put a horse to sleep because of financial reasons, but I completely respect that you want what is right for him, and that it is a humane and kind option.

Is there any where you could put him on retirement livery? It is supposedly cheap.

Are there any local fields or small private yards that might take him in at a very low charge?

Could you loan him out to someone in a situation where you can check up on him and visit him when necessary?

Hope you find the decision that is right for you.


----------



## wench (30 October 2014)

Retirement livery is approx £40 a week, which totals just over £2k a year. Add into trims, vaccinations etc, and you'd be looking at about £2.5k a yesr. That's a lot of money to pay if you haven't really got it.


----------



## Adopter (30 October 2014)

I understand your dilemma, but it was your Mother's horse, so the person who that horse most related to has gone, your Mother would expect you to put your children first and not have to find extra jobs to keep her horse.

You have paid tribute to her memory by giving her horse a happy four years, let him go while your memories of him are happy and before the winter sets in, it will be a decision made with love and nothing to reproach yourself about.

I would not expect my children to put my animals before their families, I would want them to let my animals go peacefully without changing their homes or lives.


----------



## Wagtail (30 October 2014)

I have to say that personally, I would feel the most guilt over the fact that he was your Mum's pride and joy who she entrusted to you to take care of. However, I think she would also be pained to see you struggling because of this. At the end of the day I think it boils down to what you truly believe yourself and if you could live with the decision and not constantly beat yourself up about it. The horse will know nothing. He has lived much longer and probably happier than most, but only you know what is the right thing to do. Personally I would struggle with that decision, but that is not to say it is wrong. That is just my personal makeup.


----------



## CBAnglo (31 October 2014)

Is it not possible to find a sharer for your horse to help with costs?  or maybe get someone to look after both of them in exchange for riding your horse a couple of times a week?

I agree that you do not want to get yourself into financial difficulties keeping a horse however I guess I am used to being poor (mainly because I spend all of my money on my horses regardless of whether they "need" something or not) that I don't think about how much it costs (denial is probably the best policy here).  However if it is a question of a choice between feeding your kids and paying livery, then it is a no-brainer.


----------



## Summer pudding (31 October 2014)

I think by having him pts soon you are simply pre-empting the inevitable with a 26 year old horse. By doing it sooner rather than later it can be done with kindness before he succumbs even more to old age. If my daughter faced this dilemma I would be happy with the decision, particularly for my grandchildren. But I would like her to make a donation to a horse charity in memory of my much loved horse.


----------



## EstherYoung (31 October 2014)

Sorry to hear about your situation. There will be a whole load of emotions tied up in your decision, but one thing comes across loud and clear - you are not being heartless or mercenary. Otherwise you'd have just done it without a care and you wouldn't have given him four happy years.

We did consider 'proper' retirement livery for one of ours but we ended up calling it a day. It might be an option though, depends on the horse's personality. Ours was a bit of a worrier, and his security was in the herd he was in. He'd already lost his best mate. So taking him out of that herd and traveling him across the country before putting him in a new herd with new people looking after him would have been quite distressing for him.  

What was your mum like? Was she pretty pragmatic about older horses?


----------



## hairycob (31 October 2014)

To those suggesting loan to teenagers or share - he was already retired when OP inherited him 4 years ago. Do you really think it would be in his best interests to be brought back into work at 26? 
The OP has 2 realistic choices - struggle on  or pts.  Either way OP suffers. OP you sound like a great owner but now it sounds like the choice is between your mothers horse & your kids. The horse won't be around in 10 years to ask why you made the choices you did, your kids will - what will you be happiest saying to them?


----------



## Gmj6789 (31 October 2014)

hairycob said:



			To those suggesting loan to teenagers or share - he was already retired when OP inherited him 4 years ago. Do you really think it would be in his best interests to be brought back into work at 26? 
The OP has 2 realistic choices - struggle on  or pts.  Either way OP suffers. OP you sound like a great owner but now it sounds like the choice is between your mothers horse & your kids. The horse won't be around in 10 years to ask why you made the choices you did, your kids will - what will you be happiest saying to them?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for all of the advice and support given, Nudibranch I am sorry you are facing a similar situation. 

He definitely could not be loaned away from herd or ridden as he has an old tendon injury that never 100% recovered (hence why retired finally). 

I would love to find a sharer for my boy but he is coming back from navicular problems and so will be a reasonably long, slow project that (currently at least) no one is interested in undertaking.  

Hairy cob your last statement was a good wake up call, I do not want my children to be questioning why I was working all hours and still struggling for money throughout their infant hood.  I think my head knows the best thing to do I shall just have to get my heart to catch up!


----------



## EstherYoung (31 October 2014)

Our old chap had an old unstable tendon injury too. It definitely formed part of the thought process. You always have in the back of your mind that if it ever properly goes again then that's it. And of course it's more likely to break down as he gets older and it's more likely to break down if he slips in the winter mud..... Our boy's teeth had started deteriorating too and he was getting prone to choke. So we asked ourselves whether it would be better for him to go while he was, to all external purposes at least, looking well, or whether we should wait until he had a crisis.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (31 October 2014)

Oh goodness, how utterly heartbreaking for you. It must be so hard to have to consider parting with a horse that your mother entrusted to you. The emotions must really complicate an already traumatic decision.

A few things stand out to me. Firstly, you say that he has a tendon injury which has not really recovered. Then you mention that he is "mostly" field sound.

So what you are really doing, is considering putting a 26 year old horse, which is not always comfortable in the field, to sleep. And that seems completely, totally reasonable to me.

Could it be that because of the attachment to your mother, you are piling on more guilt than necessary? If this was your horse; old, unsound and not likely to improve, what decision would you be making for him?

To be honest, taking the finances completely out of the picture, if one of mine wasn't 100% field sound, at 26, I'd be looking at calling it a day.


----------



## thatsmygirl (31 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

Also totally agree, you sound like a very sensible person op and my heart goes out to you it really does as its the hardest part of horse keeping. Big hug x


----------



## Spotsrock (31 October 2014)

noodle_ said:



			I, personally would rather see an older horse put down quietly at home, than be passed along...used and abused

If you can't afford him, please don't palm him off on charities...do the right thing
		
Click to expand...

This 
And sympathy, we loose my oldie today for health reasons and its killing me, couldn't imagine risking her being passed about though.


----------



## w1bbler (31 October 2014)

Op, remember the horse has no idea what is going on, so long as its done at home there are worse options than pts. No- one will thank you for going into debt over an old horse. Your mother would probably be horrified to know you are struggling financially to keep him.
I've got an elderly mostly retired horse that I love to bits & can afford to keep. If my finances changed I wouldn't hesitate, he's had a great life
But make sure you are emotionally ready if you make the decision, I imagine it may kick off the grieving process for your mother as he may be a last bond with her.


----------



## maisie06 (31 October 2014)

Gmj6789 said:



			Hi, I am a new poster here but am going round in circles with this dilemma and would like some impartial advice.  

As per the title I am considering having my gelding put to sleep for what would be mainly financial reasons.  To give some background, he is 26 (with associated old age conditions and afflictions, but none of which are terribly serious), he was actually my mothers horse but I inherited him when she died 4 years ago (he was already retired at that point), he is a gentle soul who potters about occasionally with my young children on him but is generally just content mooching about the field.  However, we live in the South East so he costs me around £3000 per year to keep even just on grass livery, and I am increasingly struggling to justify spending this amount when I also have a young family to support.  I am currently using savings to pay for his keep but this is obviously not an infinite fund.

I think the thing I feel most guilty about when considering this is that I have my own horse who I am obviously also paying for.  He is 14 and until recently was on loan to an equine college but unfortunately was returned with a whole host of health issues (which is a whole other story!) but I am slowly getting him sound and it is so nice to have him back.

Any advice, experience and opinions would be appreciated as I really am at a loss as to what to do next.

GMJ
		
Click to expand...

Putting him down is a very sensible and responsible decision. I am pretty much thinking of doing the same with my oldie and a 12 year old serious issues, would be irresponsible to pass either on when so many good, healthy ones are looking for homes. Wish more people would think like this.


----------



## stencilface (31 October 2014)

This breaks my heart for you 

We had two old horses put to sleep in the last year. Both had very sudden age related issues that needed pts as quick as possible. One was 29, the other 28. I think not that many horses make it past their late 20s if I'm honest. As hard as it is, I think you are just bringing forward a decision you know you are going to have to make in a couple of years anyway. So I would spoil him, take some great pictures, maybe get together an album of your mums pics too, and let him go join your mum. Xx


----------



## OldNag (31 October 2014)

That's a really hard decision and I feel for you OP  .

I would say PTS now while he is in reasonably good health and happy.  It sounds like he has had a lovely retirement.


----------



## honetpot (31 October 2014)

I really feel for you, I have had a few PTS over the last couple of years, they were my children's ponies so you are not only dealing with the death of the animal but the memories of past times. I am a Mum with grown up children and I would not want them to be stressed by thinking that they have a financial burden of my remaining animals, as my husband has no interest in horses. I would have him PTS before the bad weather and make sure you have a good wake afterwards.


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 October 2014)

Personally for me I would PTS at home, it's far better to do it too early than to leave it too late (either in terms of the horses health implication or in terms of you getting yourself into finical difficulties) let him go now while he is well fed, loved and reasonable comfortable rather than wait until something gives. You have said yourself he is not suitable for rehoming. Good luck with your decision I know its not easy.


----------



## Clodagh (31 October 2014)

I would have the vet out and get him quietly put down at home. Also I would do it while the weather was still nice and there is grass to eat, this is probably one of the nicest months from a horses POV, so do it before he is struggling in cold and mud.


----------



## Merrymoles (31 October 2014)

I feel for you OP and have been there in as much as I inherited my mum's dogs six years ago and this year had to make the decision to let the older one be PTS.

I agree with those saying PTS quietly at home. Your mum would not want you to have an endless struggle to look after him.

If it helps, I told the old dog she was going to join my mum and, while I'm not a believer, I do occasionally hope to myself that it is true and that we are all reunited after death.

Hugs.


----------



## HaffiesRock (31 October 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I would have the vet out and get him quietly put down at home. Also I would do it while the weather was still nice and there is grass to eat, this is probably one of the nicest months from a horses POV, so do it before he is struggling in cold and mud.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I was going to say.

You are doing the right thing OP, please don't beat yourself up about it x


----------



## Orangehorse (31 October 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Oh goodness, how utterly heartbreaking for you. It must be so hard to have to consider parting with a horse that your mother entrusted to you. The emotions must really complicate an already traumatic decision.

A few things stand out to me. Firstly, you say that he has a tendon injury which has not really recovered. Then you mention that he is "mostly" field sound.

So what you are really doing, is considering putting a 26 year old horse, which is not always comfortable in the field, to sleep. And that seems completely, totally reasonable to me.

Could it be that because of the attachment to your mother, you are piling on more guilt than necessary? If this was your horse; old, unsound and not likely to improve, what decision would you be making for him?

To be honest, taking the finances completely out of the picture, if one of mine wasn't 100% field sound, at 26, I'd be looking at calling it a day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  Poor lad, you have done very well by him and given him those 4 extra years to have a happy and peaceful retirement.

If you went up to the field tomorrow and he was very lame, the decision would be made for you.  I would do as another suggested, book a date, give him fuss, take some pictures and then have him PTS in this nice autumn weather rather than wait for a crisis.  Don't feel guiltly, feel as though you made his last years happy and comfortable and given him a dignified end.


----------



## debsflo (31 October 2014)

wench said:



			At the end of the day, your health, and your children, are more important than a horse.
		
Click to expand...

i agree,you have done a good job and he is an elderly boy so far less traumatic to him to pts. Difficult i know.


----------



## _GG_ (31 October 2014)

OP, please read the link in my signature. It may help you to feel better about the decision you are considering. 

I take my hat off to any person who can make a decision like this rather than pass a horse on to an uncertain future. My thoughts are with you and I really hope that you can understand what a responsible attitude you have and how much support there will be here for you. 

xx


----------



## tinycharlie (31 October 2014)

I myself wouldn't pts purely for financial reasons but then I wouldn't want him passed around either. 
But he is 26, he's had a good life, a good retirement and he's not completely sound. I do think the kindest thing would be pts if you look at the whole picture, I really feel for you in this decision.  Also he may well detoriate in the next few years if you kept him as he is and you may wish you'd pts earlier 
Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## tabithakat64 (31 October 2014)

I don't think I'd pts if he's happy and healthy for his age. I would look at rehoming your own horse or having him PTS if his health issues warrant this rather have pts a horse who was entrusted to me by a dead relative.
But saying that I don't think your mum would want you to be struggling because of this.


----------



## suej102 (15 January 2015)

Just reading this in Jan 2015 - wondering what your decision was and how you are doing? I am facing a dilemma with an older horse and found this post really helpful.


----------



## Gmj6789 (19 January 2015)

suej102 said:



			Just reading this in Jan 2015 - wondering what your decision was and how you are doing? I am facing a dilemma with an older horse and found this post really helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, after the helpful advice on here I plucked up the courage to talk to my vet, she offered to come out and give an honest 'quality of life' opinion on the old boy and echoed the sentiments of many on here that it is a privilege as a responsible owner to be able to choose quality of life over quantity.  However when she saw him she felt he was doing ok and it would certainly not be cruel to at least try another winter, so I decided to struggle on.  Then I found a sharer for my boy ad things were looking up a bit.  About a month later H suddenly went massively downhill, he was struggling to catch a breath, his coat seemed to go dull overnight and he just looked sunken.  The final straw was when he started dragging both hind legs and at that point both YO and vet suggested it would be kinder to let go than try to diagnose/manage yet another issue.  The hunt were called, they were incredibly professional, he went with a carrot in his mouth and was none the wiser as to what was happening.  I will admit to feeling a great mix of sadness and also relief, but actually I do not regret it and I do think it is exactly what my mum would have done in the circumstances too. Hope that helps.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 January 2015)

Gmj6789 said:



			Hi, after the helpful advice on here I plucked up the courage to talk to my vet, she offered to come out and give an honest 'quality of life' opinion on the old boy and echoed the sentiments of many on here that it is a privilege as a responsible owner to be able to choose quality of life over quantity.  However when she saw him she felt he was doing ok and it would certainly not be cruel to at least try another winter, so I decided to struggle on.  Then I found a sharer for my boy ad things were looking up a bit.  About a month later H suddenly went massively downhill, he was struggling to catch a breath, his coat seemed to go dull overnight and he just looked sunken.  The final straw was when he started dragging both hind legs and at that point both YO and vet suggested it would be kinder to let go than try to diagnose/manage yet another issue.  The hunt were called, they were incredibly professional, he went with a carrot in his mouth and was none the wiser as to what was happening.  I will admit to feeling a great mix of sadness and also relief, but actually I do not regret it and I do think it is exactly what my mum would have done in the circumstances too. Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely to get a update, so often your left thinking " wonder what happened"


----------



## Adopter (19 January 2015)

Thank you for letting us know the outcome, a difficult decision but he is out of pain now.


----------



## DD265 (19 January 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss, a brave and I think wise decision to make


----------



## Dave's Mam (19 January 2015)

You did the right thing.  Sending hugs & love.


----------



## Cobbytype (19 January 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss, but glad to hear that your horse made the decision for you in the end. It would have been a very tough decision to make whilst he was still comfortable, albeit ailing slightly.


----------



## PeterNatt (19 January 2015)

A sad but responsible ending for a much loved horse.  Your mother would be very proud of you that you looked after her beloved horse to the very end.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (20 January 2015)

sorry you have to go through this, I had to go through something similar in 2012 when I had to put my boy to sleep. He had quite bad arthritis - do i keep him and retire him with his medical bills costing a lot and me not being able to ride or afford another horse or do i put him to sleep. We chose to put him to sleep 1 being due to that its better of doing it now before he gets any worse 3 because he was not the sort of horse to be retired easily he would get worked up if he wasnt worked and 3 due to the financial reasons I didnt want to pay out all the money that would be prolonging the inevitable


----------



## Clodagh (20 January 2015)

Thank you for the update, at least he went as soon as necessary and you did the right thing, which is important.


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 January 2015)

Your decision to give him another winter was kind, as was your decision to let him go.


----------



## L&M (20 January 2015)

Well done you - I am in a similar position atm so know how utterly horrible it is to have to 'make the decision'&#8230;.you did the best for you, and more importantly, your horse.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 January 2015)

These decisions are never easy, well done for making it.  The interests of the horse have to come first though.  Sorry for the loss and RIP.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (21 January 2015)

deleted


----------



## suej102 (21 January 2015)

thank you for taking the time to tell us all of what you have been through. Such a sad time but am pleased it felt right for you and you are now both at peace xx


----------



## Olderrider (21 January 2015)

NeilM said:



			^^^ This ^^^
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with Noodle


----------



## Bex250 (21 January 2015)

I just read this whole thread, heartbreaking but you definitely made the right decision in the end!


----------

